# Your Fish. Then and Now.



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I love watching these fish change from what they were in that sad little petstore cup to what incredibly gorgeous fish they are now.

Even those aquabid beauties are awesome to watch grow up. 

There was probably a thread similar to this a while back but it's definitely long dead, and I'm guessing the majority of us have new fish to brag about. 

So let's see your before and after pics!

I should show off my new guy, Azrael. When I brought him home (only about a week ago) he was fin-rotty, lethargic, skinny, and had something really wrong with his left eye. 

Here he is the day after I brought him home:










And last night. He's gonna be gorgeous once that tail heals up!










So let's see yours!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I've only had Adamu for a week and a half, but I'm already noticing some changes since I got him. First of all his colors are MUCH brighter and have become more iridescent then before. Also he looks much healthier, and is flaring and speeding around his tank whenever I walk by xD Although I think he took a chomp out of fin - -" Bad boy. 

Before: 










After: 



















I think he is biting his fin - -" See that big chomp taken out? Eh maybe its because he doesn't like the filter. Who knows... :/ 

RANDOM PIC OF POLARIS FTW!!! He so cute..... my little baby. I think he's only 3 months old.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see everyone's fish! Well, you guys have seen my boys but I'll spam-post them anyway lol.

BEFORE: Nebuchadnezzar in his betta cup:











AFTER: Nebuchadnezzar now:











BEFORE: Gravy Jones in his betta cup:











AFTER: Gravy Jones in his prime (he's old and scraggly now):


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

Nebuchadnezzar looks so cool! he looks like a BEAST! even his face looks pissed off lol


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Perdue said:


> Nebuchadnezzar looks so cool! he looks like a BEAST! even his face looks pissed off lol


Hahaha yeah he's as nasty as he looks. He'll most likely try to kill me in my sleep, just like Spookyfish from South Park lol:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

BWHAHAH I LOVED that fish in south park!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Right after I watched that episode a few weeks ago I started noticing my fish staring at me like that... I was kind of freaked out. Nightmares... lol


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Woah Nebuchadnezzar is NIGHTMARE FUEL. That fish is on steroids........... watch out Metalbetta. 

Adamu seems like he's on steroids lately, swimming up and down the tank like a madman- err- fish. He even flares when I walk by - -"


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I can't sit at the bar without Azrael freaking out. He's an aggressive little turd but doesn't look nearly as intimidating as Nebuchadnezzar. I'm still convinced that in that picture that that's BLOOD on his CLAWS. Not ventral fins. CLAWS. XD


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> I can't sit at the bar without Azrael freaking out. He's an aggressive little turd but doesn't look nearly as intimidating as Nebuchadnezzar. I'm still convinced that in that picture that that's BLOOD on his CLAWS. Not ventral fins. CLAWS. XD


Lol Metal. Hey, glad to see Azrael's eye is getting better! He is one cool fish. Do you think it was just an injury or did he maybe have a parasite of some sort?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Adastra thinks it was the beginning of popeye, so it was probably a bacterial infection. Since he had it when I brought him home I don't know for sure. It's still kind of there, but not NEARLY as much as it was before. For now I'm just treating with warm, clean water but if it sticks around or gets worse over the next week I'll start the salt treatment. He's a spunky little guy, and he doesn't even seem like he notices that anything is wrong, so I'm not all that worried.


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

*Even tho he's not with me anymore :'( Here is Simon's before and after <3








​*


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ Wow!! He's a brand new fish now!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's my Deltan when I first got him. He was living in chilling cold water, his fins were very clamped. He was in this hospital bowl for a few days to get stronger and recover.










This is my little prince now (I know the last photo and this one don't look great, the zoom was all wrong...).


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow he's AMAZING! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you! :-D! I LOVE his color! He's a very handsome little man.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS! ...Super jealous now. lol


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

To Colibri

One word: WOW:shock:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Colibri that is BEAUTIFUL. <3


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone! ! You're making him have a better self-esteem than he already has (he's the fish with the most high-esteem EVER!).


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I love seeing all of these pictures and reading all the stories! Keep it up!


----------



## MMK (Nov 5, 2010)

Locke was one heck of a horrible tail bitter and had mild finrot when I got him.









He coloured up nicely, but was still bitting!









Upgraded him to my 15 gallon divided tank about 8 months ago and he finally stopped! I think he is a boredom bitter. Here is a recent photo, finally his tail is near perfect again.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

He is beautiful MMK. =]


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Man, I wish I had him!! )


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Riley before and after


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, he got a lot more blue!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah what surprised me more was his body color turning all black. :O lol


----------

